# Mangled but not for long! What ship have I got?



## Anoura22 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi! I found this mangled ship in a friends house and want to restore it. I've never done anything like this but want to soo much.
What have I got here? 
Any pointers of where to start?
Is it custom to use the same parts and fix them or replace them?
Should i strive to untangle it or cut them and run new lines?
Thanks 

Anoura


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Anoura22 said:


> Hi! I found this mangled ship in a friends house and want to restore it. I've never done anything like this but want to soo much.
> What have I got here?
> Any pointers of where to start?
> Is it custom to use the same parts and fix them or replace them?
> ...


Screw all that, I want to know why there's a badger in your house showing such interest in the model...


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

jamesgpobog said:


> Screw all that, I want to know why there's a badger in your house showing such interest in the model...


(Applause)(LOL) Well spotted - but I dont think its a badger - having said that I don't now what it actually is - a dog ?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Is that bloody Meerkat bottom left?

If it tells you it is 'simples' - i recommend a shotgun


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Is that bloody Meerkat bottom left?
> 
> If it tells you it is 'simples' - i recommend a shotgun


I'm tellin' ya, it's a frikkin' badger.....


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

jamesgpobog said:


> I'm tellin' ya, it's a frikkin' badger.....


meerkat


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> meerkat


I was gonna tell you how full of crap you are, but then I looked for Meerkats...


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi A22. I think you should have a good look at it mate and see if it is accurate or just representative of a sailing ship. The rigging, I would say is definitely overscale so maybe it should be replaced. Good luck whatever you decide. Regards Ronnie


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

But then again......


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

jg grant said:


> Hi A22. I think you should have a good look at it mate and see if it is accurate or just representative of a sailing ship. The rigging, I would say is definitely overscale so maybe it should be replaced. Good luck whatever you decide. Regards Ronnie


Yeah yeah yeah ................................

Badger or Meerkat?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

jamesgpobog said:


> I was gonna tell you how full of crap you are, but then I looked for Meerkats...


simples


----------



## Anoura22 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh that's my badger! Dogs are too needy. His names sarge. Yeah I though the rigging extensive. I Figured out its called the fragata.

He's not a honey badger ,sadly this badger can't jump up and bite a cobras face off in a tree.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Anoura22 said:


> Oh that's my badger. Dogs are too needy. His names sarge. Yeah I though the rigging extensive. I Figured out its called the fragata.


Damn - You win this one James

Got any more photos of sarge then


----------



## Anoura22 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mm that would involve going out to my car and that's the last place I want to be. You've never seen a badger before?


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Damn - You win this one James
> 
> Got any more photos of sarge then


Ha! Told ya!(K)



> You've never seen a badger before?


Sure as hell not as a pet...


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hang on, it could be Cyril in drag.

Bob


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Hang on, it could be Cyril in drag.
> 
> Bob


Holleee rats with tails Spongebob - you could be right


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Holleee rats with tails Spongebob - you could be right


What happens if I say 'Dime Bar' here?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

jamesgpobog said:


> What happens if I say 'Dime Bar' here?


Nothing - its not a time to say Dime Bar


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Nothing - its not a time to say Dime Bar


Right. I think I was absent the day that stuff was covered...

I don't know who Cyril is either...


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

jamesgpobog said:


> Right. I think I was absent the day that stuff was covered...
> 
> I don't know who Cyril is either...


Dime Bar


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Before I get 10 points taken from Gryfindor for thread hijacking, I better comment on the model ship.

IMHO, (and I know very little about these things) that model looks to me like what I would call a 'decorator' model. Not really a model of a known ship, just something to put on a shelf to look 'nautical'. The badger really looks like he's dead set on finding out though.


----------

